# Manchester Demonstration - October 4 2015



## Zabo (Aug 8, 2015)

"MOUTHY Mancunian DJ Terry Christian has braced David Cameron for a rough reception when Tory conference comes to Manchester, telling him: “Tories are rarer than unicorns round here.”

Despite not having a single councillor in Manchester, the Tories have chosen the city to hold their annual gathering between October 4 and 7.

The People’s Assembly has already vowed to “take back Manchester” with an unprecedented five-day rolling rally in the city. 

Now organisers have revealed stars such as comedian Frankie Boyle and singer Charlotte Church will join the demonstration. And other big-name backers include some of Manchester’s most famous sons and daughters.

Mr Christian, an award-winning broadcaster and outspoken critic of austerity, announced his support in his trademark style, saying: “Tories are rarer than unicorns in Manchester — its history is steeped in radicalism. 

“It’s the home of the Chartist movement, where the idea of universal suffrage took root, birthplace of Suffragette Emmeline Pankhurst and home to Friedrich Engels. 

“Let’s not forget about the Peterloo Massacre! What Manchester does today the rest of the world does tomorrow.” 

Former Coronation Street star Julie Hesmondhalgh, who played Hayley for over a decade, and stage star Maxine Peake are among other local supporters. 

The celebrities came out against the Tories on the day that a new report revealed workers in the north are £2,300 worse off than the those in the rest of Britain. 

That gap widens to £7,200 when compared to London, according to the Institute for Public Policy Research (IPPR).

The figures crushed Tory claims to be creating a “northern Powerhouse,” which is likely to be the theme of the Manchester conference. IPPR researcher Luke Raikes called the Tory slogan “meaningless.”

In a further blow to the Tories’ propaganda plans, faith leaders in Manchester have announced they will lead a “vigil against austerity” during the week of action. 

Reverend Mike Walsh shot to prominence when he penned an open letter of protest to Mr Cameron the day after the general election. And yesterday he said: “As a minister of the church I am standing with the most vulnerable people in our communities to challenge the government to end these destructive policies.”

Tens of thousands of people are expected to join the TUC demonstration march and demonstration in Manchester on Sunday October 4. On top of daily rallies being staged by the People’s Assembly, there will be a festival-style line-up of music, theatre and comedy.

People’s Assembly national secretary Sam Fairbairn said the aim was to “steal the headlines and disrupt the narrative” of the Tory conference. “We will oppose the Tories on every day of their conference in Manchester,” he said.

“It will be the people’s story that is told.”

http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/a-4eac-Mancunian-stars-warn-off-Tories#.VcZwrXCkqrU


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

I'd like to go to this...


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 8, 2015)

Me too


----------



## Zabo (Aug 8, 2015)

The more the merrier and it really doesn't always rain! You will be more than welcome.

http://www.thestudentassembly.org.u...ng-outside-tory-party-conference-this-october


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2015)

I'll wander along to this.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

I've been to mancs loads and it's rained every time . Wouldn't let that stop me from shouting 'out, out tory scum' though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I've been to mancs loads and it's rained every time . Wouldn't let that stop me from shouting 'out, out tory scum' though.


Obviously that was you bringing the rain with you - it's more often just overcast.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 8, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Obviously that was you bringing the rain with you - it's more often just overcast.


No I dont cheeky get!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> No I dont cheeky get!


I live here and it doesn't rain that much.


----------



## Zabo (Aug 8, 2015)

I think I'll try to contact Maxine Peake to read this wonderful piece - so much loved by the late Paul Foot.

*I*
O wild West Wind, thou breath of Autumn's being, 
Thou, from whose unseen presence the leaves dead 
Are driven, like ghosts from an enchanter fleeing, 

Yellow, and black, and pale, and hectic red, 
Pestilence-stricken multitudes: O thou, 
Who chariotest to their dark wintry bed 

The winged seeds, where they lie cold and low, 
Each like a corpse within its grave, until 
Thine azure sister of the Spring shall blow 

Her clarion o'er the dreaming earth, and fill 
(Driving sweet buds like flocks to feed in air) 
With living hues and odours plain and hill: 

Wild Spirit, which art moving everywhere; 
Destroyer and preserver; hear, oh hear! 

*II*
Thou on whose stream, mid the steep sky's commotion, 
Loose clouds like earth's decaying leaves are shed, 
Shook from the tangled boughs of Heaven and Ocean, 

Angels of rain and lightning: there are spread 
On the blue surface of thine aëry surge, 
Like the bright hair uplifted from the head 

Of some fierce Maenad, even from the dim verge 
Of the horizon to the zenith's height, 
The locks of the approaching storm. Thou dirge 

Of the dying year, to which this closing night 
Will be the dome of a vast sepulchre, 
Vaulted with all thy congregated might 

Of vapours, from whose solid atmosphere 
Black rain, and fire, and hail will burst: oh hear! 

*III*
Thou who didst waken from his summer dreams 
The blue Mediterranean, where he lay, 
Lull'd by the coil of his crystalline streams, 

Beside a pumice isle in Baiae's bay, 
And saw in sleep old palaces and towers 
Quivering within the wave's intenser day, 

All overgrown with azure moss and flowers 
So sweet, the sense faints picturing them! Thou 
For whose path the Atlantic's level powers 

Cleave themselves into chasms, while far below 
The sea-blooms and the oozy woods which wear 
The sapless foliage of the ocean, know 

Thy voice, and suddenly grow gray with fear, 
And tremble and despoil themselves: oh hear! 

*IV*
If I were a dead leaf thou mightest bear; 
If I were a swift cloud to fly with thee; 
A wave to pant beneath thy power, and share 

The impulse of thy strength, only less free 
Than thou, O uncontrollable! If even 
I were as in my boyhood, and could be 

The comrade of thy wanderings over Heaven, 
As then, when to outstrip thy skiey speed 
Scarce seem'd a vision; I would ne'er have striven 

As thus with thee in prayer in my sore need. 
Oh, lift me as a wave, a leaf, a cloud! 
I fall upon the thorns of life! I bleed! 

A heavy weight of hours has chain'd and bow'd 
One too like thee: tameless, and swift, and proud. 

*V*
Make me thy lyre, even as the forest is: 
What if my leaves are falling like its own! 
The tumult of thy mighty harmonies 

Will take from both a deep, autumnal tone, 
Sweet though in sadness. Be thou, Spirit fierce, 
My spirit! Be thou me, impetuous one! 

Drive my dead thoughts over the universe 
Like wither'd leaves to quicken a new birth! 
And, by the incantation of this verse, 

Scatter, as from an unextinguish'd hearth 
Ashes and sparks, my words among mankind! 
Be through my lips to unawaken'd earth 

The trumpet of a prophecy! O Wind, 
If Winter comes, can Spring be far behind?


----------



## emanymton (Aug 9, 2015)

I will obviously be going on the demo. 

But I am really unsure about the significance of the income inequality. I think the standard of living in the north is probably higher despite the lower wages as housing and transport costs are also a lot lower. 

To me a 'northern powerhouse' just sound like it would bring increasing costs with any increase in wages lagging far behind. Something that will benefit the well off at the expense of the poor. I don't really see how it will benefit the working class, except possibly creating more jobs. But I am not sure how much of a step forward more low wage jobs would be in an environment of spiralling costs.


----------



## Patteran (Aug 9, 2015)

(As an aide - Terry Christian criticised that Morning Star story on Twitter for its use of the word 'mouthy', reckoned it was insulting & demonstrated 'subconscious anti-working class prejudices')


----------



## Zabo (Aug 9, 2015)

Patteran said:


> (As an aide - Terry Christian criticised that Morning Star story on Twitter for its use of the word 'mouthy', reckoned it was insulting & demonstrated 'subconscious anti-working class prejudices')



They should have said 'Gobby' as that is more Manc'. Alternatively 'outspoken' if they really wanted to be polite.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 9, 2015)

Please come, the more the better.


----------



## Zabo (Aug 24, 2015)

The TUC have now given information on timings and meeting place. In addition they have made available placards and postcards.

Here is the link.

https://www.tuc.org.uk/about-tuc/no...-download-materials-4-october-rally-and-march


----------



## oneunder (Sep 15, 2015)

Book Accommodation: National week of action, Manchester 3-7 Oct


----------



## malatesta32 (Sep 15, 2015)

'oh manchester, so much to answer for', especially simply red, soccer teams, coronation street, and of course, morrissey.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 15, 2015)

Will defo be going. Any other urbs?


----------



## Bingo (Sep 15, 2015)

Aye!


----------



## belboid (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm working out where to hide the caches as I type...


----------



## tony.c (Sep 15, 2015)

belboid said:


> I'm working out where to hide the caches as I type...


----------



## Patteran (Sep 15, 2015)

malatesta32 said:


> 'oh manchester, so much to answer for', especially simply red, soccer teams, coronation street, and of course, morrissey.



Mick Hucknall played Manchester's first Rock Against Racism gig. Good Hulme lad. Organised by another good Hulme lad & occasional poster here.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 16, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Will defo be going. Any other urbs?


I'll be going.


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Zabo (Sep 21, 2015)

Bump & Read

Thanks to Elbows

David Cameron to face ‘sea of pig masks’ at Tory conference | Political Scrapbook

Events Timetable


----------



## Zabo (Sep 22, 2015)

Below are the full TUC March details including free and subsidised transport from all points.

What's happening on the day?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 28, 2015)

Coach booked, see you all there.

I'll be the one who is me.


----------



## tony.c (Sep 29, 2015)

I should be there - if I can get up early enough to get the Trades Council coach.


----------



## tony.c (Sep 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I've been to mancs loads and it's rained every time . Wouldn't let that stop me from shouting 'out, out tory scum' though.


It didn't rain on the anti-austerity march to the Tory conference in Manchester last year, and the weather forecast is saying it should be dry this Sunday.


----------



## treelover (Sep 29, 2015)

Accessibility information - Rally and March at the Conservative Party Conference

The People's Assembly has well and truly hijacked this TUC event, but contacting the PA they are not prepared to take on any on the responsibilities, info points, accessibility, etc, just the glory, etc, the TUC support is superb.


----------



## Zabo (Oct 1, 2015)

*Vermin Scared Of Manc Cats!

"Conservative activists attending their party’s conference in Manchester have been told to hide their Tory-branded identification passes when walking around the northern city

The threat of hostile protest has led party bosses to warn members to take extra precautions if they venture outside the secure “ring of steel” around the event.

Conference passes must be worn at all times within the secure zone around the convention centre where the event is planned to be held."

But in an email to people attending the conference, party chairman Lord Feldman said it was “particularly important” this year for activists to take the Tory-branded identification badges off when around town due to safety concerns.

A number of protest events are expected in the city during the event.

In full

Hide your Tory conference passes when walking around Manchester, Conservatives told

Lmao




*


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 3, 2015)

Anybody been down or seen the party in Piccadilly Gardens? Started up last night and I believe it's still on the go today.

Live: Hundreds attend all night protest 'rave' in Piccadilly Gardens


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 3, 2015)

Zabo said:


> *Vermin Scared Of Manc Cats!
> 
> "Conservative activists attending their party’s conference in Manchester have been told to hide their Tory-branded identification passes when walking around the northern city
> 
> ...



My favourite thing about this is the idea that without visible party ID cards the tories will just blend in with everyone else and we'll never guess who they are.


----------



## treelover (Oct 3, 2015)

4000 people 'attending' the Peoples Post meeting on Monday, interesting times.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 3, 2015)

You need to be guided away form the internet and towards a course on how to evaluate claims.


----------



## treelover (Oct 3, 2015)

That's why I cited 'attending'


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 3, 2015)

treelover said:


> That's why I cited 'attending'


What do you think 'cited' means? Stop posting bollocks as fact. You quote a non-fact then treat it as fact - see also your rubbish about people attacking dogs in that cereal cafe stuff. You literally posted something that you saw posted on the internet then instead of inquiring as to its truth treated it as true. That's exactly how such smears work.


----------



## treelover (Oct 3, 2015)

Good to see you back


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 3, 2015)

Everything's amazing/ it's all shit what about the ***/amazing/yawn


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 3, 2015)

> Protesters arriving in Manchester today have had their accommodation cancelled with no warning. Last night at 11pm Sugden Centre informed the People’s Assembly that space would not be made available for protesters.
> 
> Sugden Pulls Protesters Crash Space Last Minute | Real Media - The News You Don't See



Apparently because of a security risk  The PA a security risk??


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 3, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Apparently because of a security risk  The PA a security risk??



That's proper shit though


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2015)

Who's in then?


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 4, 2015)

On my way in a bit, will keep a look out for you killer (and anyone else I recognise).


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm thinking about this but no one I know is going


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 4, 2015)

My train gets in about 12 I think. What time you heading down @killer b?


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 4, 2015)

I can't go today, but could someone shout 'Tory scum' very loudly on my behalf please?!  Ta.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2015)

I can't find my flag


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 4, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> I can't go today, but could someone shout 'Tory scum' very loudly on my behalf please?!  Ta.


Likewise


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 4, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> I can't go today, but could someone shout 'Tory scum' very loudly on my behalf please?!  Ta.



It will be done!


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> My train gets in about 12 I think. What time you heading down @killer b?


Contemplating breakfast, then will wander down. Think were meeting some people at 11.30?


----------



## Belushi (Oct 4, 2015)

Give them hell!


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2015)

(I believe we will be with the unison lot, although another mate has a non-aligned socialists bloc which I'd like to meet up with at some point...)


----------



## emanymton (Oct 4, 2015)

Don't think I'll be  going now ad don't feel up to it (see my worried about a freind thread), so yeah shout some abuse for me too.


----------



## belboid (Oct 4, 2015)

Off to get the train now, looks like a pleasant day


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 4, 2015)

Solidarity with all those demonstrating .


----------



## Patteran (Oct 4, 2015)

Rolling protests across town - knitted banners & a community choir at the station, nasty drum & bass sound system in Piccadilly Gardens. 

`TORIES GO HOME MESSAGE FROM MANCHESTER AND SALFORD ON EVE OF CONSERVATIVE PARTY CONFERENCE - Salford Star - with attitude & love xxx


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2015)

Telegraph getting quite frothy about the sound system's impact on vermin delegates' circadian rhythms. 



> _Noisy protesters have kept Conservative conference attendees awake through the night by blaring thumping music from giant speakers.
> 
> Tory conference-goers and their hotels have pleaded with the police to put a halt to the noise which continued through the night._


I see that Corbyn presumes to proscribe the protest tactics of those outside of his party...



> _Ahead of the Conservative Party Conference, *I urge all activists (Labour or not) to focus solely on policy and not to take part in any personal attacks*._


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 4, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Telegraph getting quite frothy about the sound system's impact on vermin delegates' circadian rhythms.



Aw bless, the plebs are ruining their sleep.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 4, 2015)

I might wander down later with my camera.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I might wander down later with my camera.


Enjoy it while you can; the vermin will almost certainly come up with some new law about amplified high bpm in public places within their earshot.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 4, 2015)

Have a good one all!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2015)

Yep, go get 'em Mancs.


----------



## belboid (Oct 4, 2015)

Bored now. Too much standing around.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2015)

Only starting at 1, apparently. Where are you?


----------



## belboid (Oct 4, 2015)

Edge of the park, by the old picture house. It's bloody rammed.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2015)

Crikey, that's miles back. Busy then.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2015)

Can you hear the speeches back there?


----------



## belboid (Oct 4, 2015)

The Grosvenor, not the cornerhouse. Not _that_ far back, near enough to hear Billy Bragg, but not close enough to bottle him.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2015)

They seem to have let john Robb MC


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 4, 2015)

View just now down Oxford Road from near the old Cornerhouse.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 4, 2015)

Mancunian Way bridge.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2015)

As ever, i  wish Billy Bragg would shut the fuck up


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 4, 2015)

Seen a few pig masks so far.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 4, 2015)

There a hell of a lot of people here today - the marchers just keep flowing down Oxford Road.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 4, 2015)

Solidarity


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 4, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Solidarity


Good to banners from all over the country.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 4, 2015)

I can't be there as i'm having van loads of Stuff taken out my garden. I like to think i've helped a little bit by blighting the view of my tory next door neighbour for the last six weeks and doing a bit of grassroots action on his doorstep


----------



## J Ed (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## tufty79 (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh ffs. Just cleared my kitchen and found old eggs - was gonna send them over but forgot


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 4, 2015)

J Ed said:


>




lol


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 4, 2015)

@PhilippaDavey: Whoever egged a Tory. You're no friend of mine. You're no friend of the trade union movement. You're the enemy of peaceful protest.

LOL


----------



## emanymton (Oct 4, 2015)

belboid said:


> The Grosvenor, not the cornerhouse. Not _that_ far back, near enough to hear Billy Bragg, but not close enough to bottle him.


I decided to make the trip and with my usual excellent fucking  timing arrived just in time to hear him.


----------



## belboid (Oct 4, 2015)

killer b said:


> They seem to have let john Robb MC


The fuckers following me! He was at Factory Floor on Friday, and Bo Ningen last night.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2015)

2:30


----------



## Belushi (Oct 4, 2015)

well done that egg thrower


----------



## emanymton (Oct 4, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> @PhilippaDavey: Whoever egged a Tory. You're no friend of mine. You're no friend of the trade union movement. You're the enemy of peaceful protest.
> 
> LOL


But can they dance?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2015)

Belushi said:


> well done that egg thrower


the hair and the jacket front lol


----------



## Zabo (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Roadkill (Oct 4, 2015)

Zabo said:


>


----------



## Zabo (Oct 4, 2015)

GMP tooled up to stop any eggs! FFS!


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 4, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> 2:30




That protest looks bare chaotic the police dont seem to give a shit


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 4, 2015)

Wish id have been there now. I cant though because im ill


----------



## Zabo (Oct 4, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Wish id have been there now. I cant though because im ill



Get well soon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 4, 2015)

The police seemed very laid back when I was in town - almost as if they hate the government as much as everyone else. 

Just downloading the 500 or so pictures I took to sort through, but this one I spotted  on Twitter is a good view of winding it's way up Oxford Road.


----------



## Zabo (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Zabo (Oct 4, 2015)

Is the one behind the egg man and his mate Osborne's Northern love child or younger brother? Looks like him.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2015)

Zabo said:


> Is the one behind the egg man and his mate Osborne's Northern love child or younger brother? Looks like him.



Was about to post "good shot!"...but look at the extent of the target forehead.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 4, 2015)

Commentariat squealing on Twitter. Guardian journalist was called Tory scum then when she revealed she was a journalist was called journalist scum. Telegraph reporter reported from under seige Pompous Huffington post journalist spat on and Rob Ford ( co author of Revolt on Right and pro Blairite) tweeted about mob rule


----------



## Zabo (Oct 4, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Was about to post "good shot!"...but look at the extent of the target forehead.



Probably wearing a wig in the hope of not being noticed.  I'm still laughing at the inane expression on the mate of egg man.


----------



## cesare (Oct 4, 2015)

Commentariat's going to be full seethe


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Commentariat squealing on Twitter. Guardian journalist was called Tory scum then when she revealed she was a journalist was called journalist scum. Telegraph reporter reported from under seige Pompous Huffington post journalist spat on and Rob Ford ( co author of Revolt on Right and pro Blairite) tweeted about mob rule
> View attachment 77655


Ford is one of only 4 people who have blocked me on twitter. The other 3 include 2 vermin MPs and Robert Webb...good company.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2015)

Michael Prick has tweeted....


----------



## Zabo (Oct 4, 2015)

Oops!


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 4, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> 2:30



Carrying a copy of telegraph with a picture of thatcher on it. I would have thrown more than an egg at the fucker.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 4, 2015)

Zabo said:


> Is the one behind the egg man and his mate Osborne's Northern love child or younger brother? Looks like him.


Why do they all look the same?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 4, 2015)

Look at em! Horrible little shits.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 4, 2015)

Great turnout, great atmosphere, weather was nice too. Some pics later


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 4, 2015)

@MrMalky  Sniper on the roof in Manchester Enjoy your march #CPC15 #TakeBackMCR

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CQec8U4WIAArJCn.jpg

Can't confirm this, but it'd be no surprise at all.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Oct 4, 2015)

Cereal, egg n bacon.Tainted Tory fuck food.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 4, 2015)

Zabo said:


>



Has he brought his fag with him from school?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 4, 2015)

Genuine question - why do the urbanites on this thread appear to detest Billy Bragg?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 4, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Genuine question - why do the urbanites on this thread appear to detest Billy Bragg?


----------



## Belushi (Oct 4, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Genuine question - why do the urbanites on this thread appear to detest Billy Bragg?



I've long thought he was a cock, but his behaviour re the south bank skaters was the final straw for me.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2015)

The Southbank thing and the lib dem thing mainly. Also his music is a bit shit.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 4, 2015)

Belushi said:


> I've long thought he was a cock, but his behaviour re the south bank skaters was the final straw for me.


That definitely wasn't his finest moment, but I can't say I actually hate him. Bit indifferent really.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 4, 2015)

Just watching Channel 4 news - did you see Crick's very leading interviewing of protestors. Jesus.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 4, 2015)

Belushi said:


> I've long thought he was a cock, but his behaviour re the south bank skaters was the final straw for me.


What was the South Bank skaters about? I don't believe I know that story?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 4, 2015)

killer b said:


> The Southbank thing and the lib dem thing mainly. Also his music is a bit shit.


The Lib Dem thing he explained as an attempt at tactical voting, which lots of people did, back in the day before we realised what traitors and Tory lovers the Lib Dems were. 

The southbank thing I know nothing about. 

I like his music, and I like him, though


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2015)

Crick is moaning about being spat on too. Fuck him. Propagandists are legitimate targets


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 4, 2015)

We had to put up with Bragg banging out his usual repertoire before the march started


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> The Lib Dem thing he explained as an attempt at tactical voting, which lots of people did, back in the day before we realised what traitors and Tory lovers the Lib Dems were.


who's 'we'? 'we' always knew.


----------



## Zabo (Oct 4, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Genuine question - why do the urbanites on this thread appear to detest Billy Bragg?



I despise him for fucking up Schiller's/Beethoven's Ode To Joy. What an utter cunt! He's also tone deaf - Bragg not Beethoven who became totally deaf as we all know!


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 4, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> What was the South Bank skaters about? I don't believe I know that story?



He vocally opposed this campaign, in defence of some of the Southbank's corporate partners.
Long Live Southbank

i.e. he was defending the corporate partners through his opposition to the skatepark remaining in situ.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Just watching Channel 4 news - did you see Crick's very leading interviewing of protestors. Jesus.


He wonders why he was gobbed on.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2015)

Crick couldn't accurately identify trotsyists in the 80s. Now he can't identify anarchists. What a wasted life.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 4, 2015)

Some great images from today - End Austerity Now


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 4, 2015)

Making some noise earlier


----------



## The Torynator (Oct 4, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> We had to put up with Bragg banging out his usual repertoire before the march started



The cunt turns up like a bad penny. He has made a career (and lots of money) from being "Right On" but wrote a piece in the right wing press about how good the Queen is; and his songs are shit


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 4, 2015)

killer b said:


> who's 'we'? 'we' always knew.


Well, you are clearly more politically astute than I am. I never thought of the Lib Dems as traitors until they betrayed the voters, including a lot of people who voted for them, by going into coalition.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 4, 2015)

eoin_k said:


> He vocally opposed this campaign, in defence of some of the Southbank's corporate partners.
> Long Live Southbank
> 
> i.e. he was defending the corporate partners through his opposition to the skatepark remaining in situ.


Thanks for the link. I don't remember hearing about this at all.

ETA I don't see anything about Billy Bragg on that link, though...


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 4, 2015)

killer b said:


> Crick is moaning about being spat on too. Fuck him. Propagandists are legitimate targets


 He tweeted that the worst intimidation at the conference was only a few feet from the plaque commemorating the Peterloo massacre. Great sense of proportion.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 4, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Ford is one of only 4 people who have blocked me on twitter. The other 3 include 2 vermin MPs and Robert Webb...good company.


Hectoring Blairite.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 4, 2015)

It 'turned ugly' according to the Torygraph, because the odd egg and naughty word was thrown.

Diddums.


----------



## Patteran (Oct 4, 2015)

It was alright - nice enough day out in the sunshine, & people I spoke to enjoyed the sense of common purpose & solidarity. March was union dominated. Couple of pockets of independent working class Mancs knocking about, particularly round the sound systems. I walked with the FC United banner, back end of the March with the Working Class Movement Library, the FBU, & Spring's Red Flag Block. 

Didn't see the egging or spitting, but did see a couple of little groups of Rees Moggs by the Peter's Square security wall (which you could pass through unmolested if you looked normal/local), wearing blue rosettes, geeing themselves up, taking pics, going back & forth along Oxford Rd - arrogant, entitled, naive.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 5, 2015)

Patteran said:


> Didn't see the egging or spitting, but did see a couple of little groups of Rees Moggs by the Peter's Square security wall (which you could pass through unmolested if you looked normal/local), wearing blue rosettes, geeing themselves up, taking pics, going back & forth along Oxford Rd - arrogant, entitled, naive.


I noticed they had security barriers on some side streets off Oxford Road towards the library, but they weren't fully closed. No doubt there for kettling purposes. 

I walked past a group of tories on Deansgate earlier in the day - about ten of them, all suited up and taking over the whole pavement as if they owned the place*. Cunts. 

* they may well do for all I know.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 5, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Great turnout, great atmosphere, weather was nice too. Some pics later


It was a really good atmosphere - lots of humour and taking the piss. A good day.


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2015)

We were with the red block for a bit too - it was a bit dead where we started with unison, so we dropped back and it was much more fun.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 5, 2015)

killer b said:


> We were with the red block for a bit too - it was a bit dead where we started with unison, so we dropped back and it was much more fun.



I hung around with some people I knew from Unison at the start and was on the lookout for you. Then moved right up to the front.


----------



## tony.c (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm afraid I didn't make it. I'm not too good at getting up in the early hours these days, and didn't get up in time to make the Trades Council coach, which was leaving an hour earlier than last year. It looks like it was a good day.
I hate the Tories, but don't think spitting at people is good though.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 5, 2015)

tony.c said:


> I hate the Tories, but don't think spitting at people is good though.



It's something I personally hate. But seriously, there was what something like a handful of incidents like this in a demo of 60,000 people. Hardly surprising of the politicians and media to focus on this though rather than what's happening at the hands of the Tories, and I don't think we should too.


----------



## Nice one (Oct 5, 2015)

Patteran said:


> It was alright - nice enough day out in the sunshine, & people I spoke to enjoyed the sense of common purpose & solidarity. March was union dominated. Couple of pockets of independent working class Mancs knocking about, particularly round the sound systems. I walked with the FC United banner, back end of the March with the Working Class Movement Library, the FBU, & Spring's Red Flag Block.
> 
> Didn't see the egging or spitting, but did see a couple of little groups of Rees Moggs by the Peter's Square security wall (which you could pass through unmolested if you looked normal/local), wearing blue rosettes, geeing themselves up, taking pics, going back & forth along Oxford Rd - arrogant, entitled, naive.



loved the FCUM banner but this was definitely banner of the day


----------



## LiamO (Oct 5, 2015)

Zabo said:


>



And this one


----------



## Patteran (Oct 5, 2015)

tony.c said:


> I'm afraid I didn't make it. I'm not too good at getting up in the early hours these days, and didn't get up in time to make the Trades Council coach, which was leaving an hour earlier than last year. It looks like it was a good day.
> I hate the Tories, but don't think spitting at people is good though.



Agreed. Spitting's rank. Either give someone a dig, or don't.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 5, 2015)

We can't even spit at them?  No wonder were losing.


----------



## treelover (Oct 5, 2015)

Its not over yet, there are the disabled people against cuts and sanctions protests,etc, today and tomorrow, I hope they are more supported than they have been in the past.


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm sure the best way to improve attendance is to whine about it on here.


----------



## treelover (Oct 5, 2015)

OVER 100,000 PEOPLE MARCH IN MANCHESTER TO OPPOSE THE TORIES - Salford Star - with attitude & love xxx

can someone inform me how to grab the images on the site, some cracking one's including banners for the Tory Conf that look like something out of 1984.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 5, 2015)

treelover said:


> OVER 100,000 PEOPLE MARCH IN MANCHESTER TO OPPOSE THE TORIES - Salford Star - with attitude & love xxx
> 
> can someone inform me how to grab the images on the site, some cracking one's including banners for the Tory Conf that look like something out of 1984.


You have to send a request to terry duckworth. Or just right click and save image/copy image url then post in separate tab then save.


----------



## treelover (Oct 5, 2015)

Latter didn't work, but thanks anyway.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 5, 2015)

treelover said:


> Latter didn't work, but thanks anyway.


Command>Shift>4 on a mac,I'm guessing your on windows so just google it I'm sure there is an equivalent on Windows.(it maybe the snipping tool on windows)


----------



## ffsear (Oct 5, 2015)

Patteran said:


> Agreed. Spitting's rank. Either give someone a dig, or don't.




Its the lowest and most cowardly form of assault.


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2015)

why?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2015)

I'd have thought doing someone over teamhanded would be lower and cowardlier


----------



## ffsear (Oct 5, 2015)

treelover said:


> Latter didn't work, but thanks anyway.




Long winded,  but hit print screen and paste into MS Paint,  then crop and save.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd have thought doing someone over teamhanded would be lower and cowardlier




Sorry, I mean in a non GBH/ABH type of way.


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2015)

it isn't assault, it's just a (revolting but) visceral expression of contempt.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 5, 2015)

killer b said:


> it isn't assault, it's just a (revolting but) visceral expression of contempt.




If its done deliberately  its classed as assault.  No two ways about it


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 5, 2015)

ffsear said:


> If its done deliberately  its classed as assault.  No two ways about it



Correct.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 5, 2015)

spitting is what you do when it's the only way available to you to express your utter disgust and contempt for the situation or individual involved. 
people who just go ''urgh! spitting!'' have disconnected the act from the history of fighting oppression.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2015)

theres the spurios accusation that you might have aids. Transmission of HIV from spit is not that easy, but its the excuse I spose.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 5, 2015)

ffsear said:


> Its the lowest and most cowardly form of assault.


what if your hands are tied behind your back and you are faced with an overwhelming force? sometimes, generally speaking, spitting can be extremely brave. it can get you killed.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 5, 2015)

were we talking about self defence?


----------



## discokermit (Oct 5, 2015)

ffsear said:


> were we talking about self defence?


you said it was the lowest most cowardly form of assault. i'm saying that's ahistorical nonsense.

also, i don't think it can ever be classed as self defence. at best it won't materially help you, at worst, like i say, it could get you killed.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 5, 2015)

I remember people justifying Frank Rijkaard gobbing in Vollers classic german mullet as an act of informed anti-imperialism.

edit: i suspect this was partly why simon kuper used it for the cover for Football Against The Enemy, beyond the obvious netherlands/germany stuff.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 5, 2015)

discokermit said:


> you said it was the lowest most cowardly form of assault. i'm saying that's ahistorical nonsense.




Well i respect your opinion.  But if we ever come to blows can we keep it to fisticuffs or handbags please!


----------



## discokermit (Oct 5, 2015)

ffsear said:


> Well i respect your opinion.  But if we ever come to blows can we keep it to fisticuffs or handbags please!


fair enough unless you've tied me to a chair. in which case you'll get it.


----------



## Nice one (Oct 5, 2015)

treelover said:


> OVER 100,000 PEOPLE MARCH IN MANCHESTER TO OPPOSE THE TORIES - Salford Star - with attitude & love xxx
> 
> can someone inform me how to grab the images on the site, some cracking one's including banners for the Tory Conf that look like something out of 1984.



right click on the image, a list of options will appear, if you click on 'open link in new window', you should get the full size image in a new window. copy the url address and bingo


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 5, 2015)

Urban75.net 





Guineveretoo said:


> Thanks for the link. I don't remember hearing about this at all.
> 
> ETA I don't see anything about Billy Bragg on that link, though...



Google should help you fill in the gaps. I was trying to answer your question, not provide full citation for why Bragg is a wrongun.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 5, 2015)

eoin_k said:


> Urban75.net
> 
> Google should help you fill in the gaps. I was trying to answer your question, not provide full citation for why Bragg is a wrongun.


I was more interested in people's personal views about him, rather than googling. If you are not interested in sharing that, that is fair enough. This thread is not about him anyway, so it is a bit of a diversion 

I like him, and will continue to rate him for the many things I have seen him do and say which I support.


----------



## tony.c (Oct 5, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I like him, and will continue to rate him for the many things I have seen him do and say which I support.


I like Billy Bragg too, and have 9 of his CDs. I'm glad I'm not the only one on here. I prefer Dick Gaughan, but he is a bit mournful.


----------



## treelover (Oct 6, 2015)

Apparently, many thousands outside and inside the Cathedral(1000 inside) for the People's Post/Corbyn Meeting, significant?

looks like the students were out in force as well.


----------



## treelover (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## chilango (Oct 6, 2015)

treelover said:


> Apparently, many thousands outside and inside the Cathedral(1000 inside) for the People's Post/Corbyn Meeting, significant?
> 
> looks like the students were out in force as well.




It's just a shame that they couldn't be bothered to go on the disabled benefits cut protest eh?


----------



## discokermit (Oct 6, 2015)

chilango said:


> It's just a shame that they couldn't be bothered to go on the disabled benefits cut protest eh?


the bastards.


----------



## treelover (Oct 6, 2015)

chilango said:


> It's just a shame that they couldn't be bothered to go on the disabled benefits cut protest eh?



Yes, actually it is, why shouldn't they?, if they are in the city

incredible how you shoot the messenger, you should be agreeing with me, we need a broad based campaign, much wider then DPAC, it was tried under NL, but we collapsed, time for others to take up the mantle.


----------



## chilango (Oct 6, 2015)

treelover said:


> Yes, actually it is, why shouldn't they?, if they are in the city
> 
> incredible how you shoot the messenger, you should be agreeing with me, we need a broad based campaign, much wider then DPAC, it was tried under NL, but we collapsed, time for others to take up the mantle.



It's more of a lighthearted comment on the repeated cycle of your posts...enthusiasm at a large number of people attending a given event, followed, as surely as night follows day, by a complaint about why said people aren't taking action about benefits etc.

It doesn't mean you're wrong. It just means you're predictable!


----------



## Patteran (Oct 6, 2015)

'Bun the Tories!' A favourite pic from Sunday - not mine, but the snapper must have been just in front of us. Kids dancing on a wall shouting audacious abuse at every passing, appalled cop (& liberal). 

(Is it ok posting a pic of minors? It's already been on Twitter, but obviously I'll bin it if it's problematic)


----------



## tony.c (Oct 6, 2015)

chilango said:


> It's more of a lighthearted comment on the repeated cycle of your posts...enthusiasm at a large number of people attending a given event, followed, as surely as night follows day, by a complaint about why said people aren't taking action about benefits etc.
> 
> It doesn't mean you're wrong. It just means you're predictable!


You forgot the bit about it's all the fault of the SWP for making the masses disillusioned.


----------



## Zabo (Oct 6, 2015)

treelover said:


>



But did they go round with the collecting box? Nice shot.


----------



## malatesta32 (Oct 6, 2015)

NF goons turned up pissed for some reason to have a go at demo. no reports yet.


----------



## Patteran (Oct 6, 2015)

malatesta32 said:


> NF goons turned up pissed for some reason to have a go at demo. no reports yet.



I just saw this on twitter, single source - Front gone by the time local concerned citizens responded.


----------

